# TTOC renewal



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi just renewed my membership but due 1 more issue of the mag before my old membership runs out, just want to check that i wont receive two copies of the next mag ?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

With any renewal we just add the additional number of issues to your current expiry issue.

So you can renew early and it won't be a problem


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Ok cheers.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You could always come and help stuff them if you want :wink:


----------

